# New 70-300 DO?



## Angmar (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello group,

Do you think that we will see an updated version of Canons EF 70-300 DO in the coming years? The current design turned ten years 2014.

Regards

Daniel


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 23, 2014)

Possible but I wouldn't hold my breath. The much newer 70-300L is fairly compact and optically excellent. I almost think (hope?) we'll see a 100-400 DO instead.


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 24, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Possible but I wouldn't hold my breath. The much newer 70-300L is fairly compact and optically excellent. I almost think (hope?) we'll see a 100-400 DO instead.



I'd like to see that. Assuming that the bigger the lens, the more benefit you'd get from DO, I'd also like to see a DO superzoom—say a 24–600 DO.


----------



## tat3406 (Dec 24, 2014)

Maybe update the Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM Lens for budget market?
Update with ring USM, better IS, improve IQ...


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Dec 24, 2014)

Not a chance.


----------



## e17paul (Dec 24, 2014)

I tried out the 70-300 DO amongst others before buying my 70-300L. The L achieved most of the goals of the DO, so I think that if the technology is to be used for a zoom, it would make more sense for a superzoom, as dgatwood suggests. That would allow Canon to respond to the longer superzooms available from third parties, and achieve an f/5.6 aperture at maximum zoom for maximum compatibility with AF in camera bodies.


----------

